# Wasatch Dino



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

I drew out for the Wasatch velociraptor hunt and was wondering what the best caliber is to use? I was going to use my .243 but someone told me it might be a little underpowered. What would be your recommendations?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

7mm ,, 30-06,, Or bigger.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Outdoor life's gotcha covered:

http://www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/gu...-taking-down-t-rex-and-other-extinct-reptiles

-DallanC


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

If you are a real man a sling shot


----------



## FSHCHSR (Aug 30, 2008)

Just a couple of buddies and spears. Just make sure you can run faster than your hunting partners.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

The .243 is plenty gun....if you have the skill. I saw a video of a guy taking down a triceratops with one, and am reasonably assured at this point that I or anyone else with enough skill could do so based purely on that one video.

Oh yeah, and I can't find the video and my .243 is currently malfunctioning so I can't show you how good I am.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

Well, funny you should ask...... In order to not harm condors with lead based bullets there is a new way to legally harvest them. Take a razor blade and wedge it into a tree trunk with the blade exposed. Urinate on the blade. Velociraptors crave salt (Something about mineral availability in the soil). Using a sharp razor blade precludes the animal from feeling the cuts as it licks. Their tongue is very vascular so they usually bleed out at the site but occasionally you have to track the blood trail to find 'em. This works only if you have the either sex permit.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Doc said:


> Well, funny you should ask...... In order to not harm condors with lead based bullets there is a new way to legally harvest them. Take a razor blade and wedge it into a tree trunk with the blade exposed. Urinate on the blade. Velociraptors crave salt (Something about mineral availability in the soil). Using a sharp razor blade precludes the animal from feeling the cuts as it licks. Their tongue is very vascular so they usually bleed out at the site but occasionally you have to track the blood trail to find 'em. This works only if you have the either sex permit.


I would say that's a piss poor way of getting your dino... ;-)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

It's all about bullet placement.

.


----------



## Hawk87 (Apr 4, 2014)

Real men hunt Utahraptors. They weigh as much as polar bears, are 23 feet long, and have 9 inch hind claws. I would recommend something a little bigger then .243 though.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Clever girl....


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

You should use the 17 HMR. I understand it works on everything!!


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Hawk87 said:


> Real men hunt Utahraptors. They weigh as much as polar bears, are 23 feet long, and have 9 inch hind claws. I would recommend something a little bigger then .243 though.


.257 Roberts then?


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

.270 or bigger over bait. Don't want to call in a pack.


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

Does anyone know who bought this tag at auction and how much did it go for?


----------



## Bobh92057 (May 24, 2015)

Nice draw! How many points?


----------



## Christine (Mar 13, 2013)

I just catch them, paint them pink and let them go. Plenty of challenge and you don't need a tag. I avoid killing them because they keep the chupacabra numbers down.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Pm sent


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Any trail cam videos?

.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Wyogoob,

You got any good recipes for Dinos, perhaps Dino Biltong?


----------



## Bowhunter50 (Oct 14, 2014)

Just saw a good group of bachelor raptors the other day scouting the wasatch. At least one or two should go B&C. I'll pm you the coordinates


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I think I still have my lifetime Dinosaur hunting license from the 1970s issued in Vernal. Guess like the lifetime deer hunters, you have to live in the golden age.


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> I think I still have my lifetime Dinosaur hunting license from the 1970s issued in Vernal. Guess like the lifetime deer hunters, you have to live in the golden age.
> 
> -DallanC


I've still got mine also. It was great growing up in the 60's. 
Rattlesnake eggs, Mexican jumping beans, riding in the back of pickup trucks. Those were the days.

We need to head out and see what we can bag. I just need to get myself one of these rifles and some shells and I'll be all set.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I just got one of these off gunbroker, but I need a bearer... who here can stand really still?










-DallanC


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Come on guys! This is clearly in the wrong forum! Everybody knows that the velociraptor is turkey height. I always use my Remington 870 in 12ga and prefer a 4/5/6 mix on a 3" shell.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> It's all about bullet placement.


I agree with Goob. You really need to understand the anatomy of the animal prior to hunting. If you do this, then the .243 will be sufficient (assuming you use a quality bullet).

Please note that due to the small brain size, head shots are generally not recommended.


----------



## Charina (Aug 16, 2011)

Bax* said:


> "They're going over there *to* get their *two *friends *too*." Learn it, use it


Don't like word crimes do we? Well, here is a theme song for you then.





Or, perhaps you are more of a grammar Nazi type:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Or people can just stop being hyper critical about everything and just enjoy life.


-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Charina said:


> Don't like word crimes do we? Well, here is a theme song for you then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those were pretty funny. I do believe you are the first to mention my signature line as well. Gold star for you!



DallanC said:


> Or people can just stop being hyper critical about everything and just enjoy life.
> 
> -DallanC


Now where would the fun be in that Dallan!? :mrgreen:


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

OH... OH... OH .... I have a question....... which (or is it what) is worse, those using bad grammar, those correcting bad grammar, those complaining about either one or those hijacking a thread?

Wee'uns that were edjumacated in Southern Utah want to know


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

bowgy said:


> OH... OH... OH .... I have a question....... which (or is it what) is worse, those using bad grammar, those correcting bad grammar, those complaining about either one or those hijacking a thread?
> 
> Wee'uns that were edjumacated in Southern Utah want to know


 I will answer your question with a question:

If it takes 56 flapjacks to shingle the roof of a doghouse, how long would it take for a chicken with a wooden leg to kick a hole in a peanut?

Honestly I dunno what is more annoying. But I will say that it can be really embarrassing in business situations when grammar is forsaken and lots of key decision makers see the bad grammar in an e-mail.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I had a bad grammer once but grandpa straightened her out real quick... :shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Charina said:


> Don't like word crimes do we? Well, here is a theme song for you then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you had to read and reread every post on this forum,you would get a little critical TOO!!:mrgreen:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Bax* said:


> ... But I will say that it can be really embarrassing in business situations when grammar is forsaken and lots of key decision makers see the bad grammar in an e-mail.


Today I searched our code base for the number of profanities... it was quite hilarious.

-DallanC


----------



## kdog (May 4, 2015)

I read recently that actual velocoraptors were about the size of a turkey, and feathered so I would say use the shotgun. or your bow.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

kdog said:


> I read recently that actual velocoraptors were about the size of a turkey, and feathered so I would say use the shotgun. or your bow.


 The Utah Raptor was supposed to be much larger like the ones we saw on Jurassic Park.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Back to the OP.

When you decide on the caliber be sure to use lead free if hunting in the Zion Unit;-)


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Bax* said:


> I will answer your question with a question:
> 
> If it takes 56 flapjacks to shingle the roof of a doghouse, how long would it take for a chicken with a wooden leg to kick a hole in a peanut?
> 
> Honestly I dunno what is more annoying. But I will say that it can be really embarrassing in business situations when grammar is forsaken and lots of key decision makers see the bad grammar in an e-mail.


I will ask a question before I can answer your question.

Is the peanut still in the shell? Or should I say pod?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ithinkpunctionisimportantitshardtoreadsomeoftheannoyingcellphonepostsandithinkmembersshouldusesemi-colonsmore.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

-DallanC


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Do you plan on using live bait or decoys ? Pigmy goat on a 10ft rope might bring them in.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I prefer to use a dying giraffe call


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wait a minute, are dinosaurs Big Game in Utah?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> Wait a minute, are dinosaurs Big Game in Utah?


Well they were until the selenium deficiency gave them an underbite and they evolved into a smaller species to compensate for the lack of magnesium salts they needed. :shock:-~|--_O--/|\\--/|\\--O\\__--O\\__--O\\__-


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

LostLouisianian said:


> Well they were until the selenium deficiency gave them an underbite and they evolved into a smaller species to compensate for the lack of magnesium salts they needed. :shock:-~|--_O--/|\\--/|\\--O\\__--O\\__--O\\__-


-O|o-:boink:I dont know LL sometimes you make me ponder;-)


----------

